#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-10-18
<az7> chat night!
<az7> anybody going to pyarkansas?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-10-19
<az7> wait.. no.. tonight is chat night
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-10-18
<module000> hey folks, thought i'd let the channel know before i post to dice/craigslist. we're hiring a php/javascript/mysql developer at the place i work. mail job42@cedarcreek.com if you're interested
<module000> we're an all-linux-server shop, and i like folks from IRC more than strangers who send in resumes from craigslist/other-job-sites
<module000> location is north little rock, by JFK & 13th street
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-10-20
<module000> not to be repetitive, but i'm still trying to find a PHP/javascript programmer for a job in north little rock. if anyone is interested please PM me or email me a resume at job42@cedarcreek.com - that will get it right to my inbox
<module000> i figure anyone who is on IRC at least has the skillset of "where to go ask for help" down pat ;]
